# My sister is applying for the police



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

Apparently she needs to put my details on the application form so I can be 'vetted'.  Not just me but all her immediate family. 

Will a few low level convictions (1 breach of the peace, a couple of possession charges) cause any problems in this process for her?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

shame on the family name-its OK tar, my uncle stood for tory councillor. I too know the shame.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

My family mostly see me as the shame tbh


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

in serious answer I don't see your youthfull indiscretions as causing a problem- I imagine the vetting is to check she isn't related to a Mr Big and/or trying a bit of crim family entryism into the polis. Freemasonry, fine, but not crim connections.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 5, 2012)

*serious answer


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Put some money into an Irish bank account and get a friend to buy some fertaliser with the funds, see what happens.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Put some money into an Irish bank account and get a friend to buy some fertaliser with the funds, see what happens.


 
I'll do this if she eats the last of my chicken dippers again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 5, 2012)

I doubt your convictions will matter, but I thought the police had put a freeze on recruitment - Coz of the cuts. Maybe it's different in Scotland?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2012)

It shouldnt be a problem - they just want to know who's who in the relationship setup and file it for posterity - though I would be surpised if they dont discuss at interview for clarity


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

can you convince her not to?


----------



## peterkro (Sep 5, 2012)

Just a thought,is it actually legal to vet family members of an individual applying for a job.The biblical bit about my brothers keeper seems not to mean anything to plod.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

Going by the rooky cop programme set in Tayside I saw recently she's going to spend a lot of time pulling up drunk men's breeks and imploring them to stop showing people their cocks.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

ddraig said:


> can you convince her not to?


 
I know this won't go down too well on such a radical site  but I am proud of her. When she was going through her teens she had to contend with her older brother being a drug addict and all the drama and chaos that goes with that, on top of the usual teenage stuff. I have a lot of guilt over that and just want her to do well.  

She has turned out great, and has just finished her degree. She did a dissertation on harm-reduction which I just read and it is excellent  She is a total leftie and believes in social justice.  If she joins the police it will be for the right reasons and she'll be one of the good guys.

*awaits blah blah corrupted by the organisational culture blah blah serving ruling class interests  whatevs, I amen't going to say those things to her.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

fair play to you for all that
it does get people who are good and go in with the best intentions down and disillusioned, hope your sis can handle it and stay unaffected


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Going by the rooky cop programme set in Tayside I saw recently she's going to spend a lot of time pulling up drunk men's breeks and imploring them to stop showing people their cocks.


 
I need to see this show

edit: not because of the cocks


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 5, 2012)

Liar.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I need to see this show
> 
> edit: not because of the cocks


 
No need to be coy.  You're among friends here.  

I'll see if I can find it.   It wasn't my choice you understand.  An urban was staying at mine and took control of the remote.   The next night there was a programme on large families and one was a girl I was at school with who has 12 kids.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I need to see this show
> 
> edit: not because of the cocks


 
I like how you had to edit that. 

But don't you live in Scotland? Wouldn't it be common for prosepctive cops to have a sibling with a minor drugs record?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

Go rob a bank tomorrow to save her the humiliation of fighting on behalf of the dickheads.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I like how you had to edit that.
> 
> But don't you live in Scotland? Wouldn't it be common for prosepctive cops to have a sibling with a minor drugs record?


 
This is urban, I didn't want to make the punchline too easy for someone else 

Possibly


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

No longer available.  

Clips only. 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/coppers/video/series-2/episode-4/s2-ep4-new-recruits

2.40 in, his first arrest for indecent exposure.   The first of several...


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's not working just now, I'll try it later.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> I doubt your convictions will matter, but I thought the police had put a freeze on recruitment - Coz of the cuts. Maybe it's different in Scotland?


 
According to that c4 link scottish police are still taking on recruits


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I know this won't go down too well on such a radical site  but I am proud of her. When she was going through her teens she had to contend with her older brother being a drug addict and all the drama and chaos that goes with that, on top of the usual teenage stuff. I have a lot of guilt over that and just want her to do well.
> 
> She has turned out great, and has just finished her degree. She did a dissertation on harm-reduction which I just read and it is excellent  She is a total leftie and believes in social justice. If she joins the police it will be for the right reasons and she'll be one of the good guys.
> 
> *awaits blah blah corrupted by the organisational culture blah blah serving ruling class interests  whatevs, I amen't going to say those things to her.


Aww that is rather lovely 

Maybe she will marry a policeman and have little tiny pig eonholed people


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Maybe she will marry a policeman and have little tiny pig eonholed people


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Aww that is rather lovely
> 
> Maybe she will marry a policeman and have little tiny pig eonholed people


 
Let's not get carried away now  i still hate all the _other_ police people


----------



## Pingu (Sep 6, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Just a thought,is it actually legal to vet family members of an individual applying for a job.The biblical bit about my brothers keeper seems not to mean anything to plod.


 

absolutely

this is nothing. in my time I have been EPV'd (extended positive vetting) and the more recent version - developed vetting. they not only look at your family but your close friends too. At my last interview they knew more about what I had been doing than I did.. "are you sure about that.. could you maybe have been at xxxx on that day?"


----------



## peterkro (Sep 6, 2012)

^^That's fucking outrageous. I was just reading on a NZ site about them bringing in mandatory drug tests for benefit claimants next year and those failing will have benefits stopped and be charged for the test plus Greek workers being forced to work longer hours.I can't see much more of this happening without massive social unrest.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I know this won't go down too well on such a radical site  but I am proud of her. When she was going through her teens she had to contend with her older brother being a drug addict and all the drama and chaos that goes with that, on top of the usual teenage stuff. I have a lot of guilt over that and just want her to do well.
> 
> She has turned out great, and has just finished her degree. She did a dissertation on harm-reduction which I just read and it is excellent  She is a total leftie and believes in social justice. If she joins the police it will be for the right reasons and she'll be one of the good guys.
> 
> *awaits blah blah corrupted by the organisational culture blah blah serving ruling class interests  whatevs, I amen't going to say those things to her.


 
Good for you, be proud of her. Sounds like she's just the sort of person we need in the police.  

One of my best mates is also a leftie cop by the way.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> I doubt your convictions will matter, but I thought the police had put a freeze on recruitment - Coz of the cuts. Maybe it's different in Scotland?


Recruitment drive here in North Strathclyde at the moment.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Good for you, be proud of her. Sounds like she's just the sort of person we need in the police.
> 
> One of my best mates is also a leftie cop by the way.


 
In some countries do they not try to exclude people from the police who are likely to abuse power or behave like dicks. Through personality tests, vetting processes, education and so on? I have picked up this idea about scandanavian police forces etc, that they try to make them more like good-guy public servants, but I've never really looked into it.

Maybe that is the future... a socialist utopia with leftie police just helping people out and stuff


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2012)

Same guy later


----------



## Pingu (Sep 6, 2012)

peterkro said:


> ^^That's fucking outrageous. I was just reading on a NZ site about them bringing in mandatory drug tests for benefit claimants next year and those failing will have benefits stopped and be charged for the test plus Greek workers being forced to work longer hours.I can't see much more of this happening without massive social unrest.


 
i was first epvd about 20 years ago. EVERY government will do similar for anyone who will be working with stuff classified above a certain level. you go into those roles knowing this and fully understanding what will happen. dont want to undergo vetting... dont look to work with secret stuff


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Same guy later




What a bellend.  Why do people like this always assume people are cowards for not wanting to fight with them?  Erm you're the one locked in a cage dude you are no threat in there.  Quite funny though.


----------



## krink (Sep 6, 2012)

a lot of my family are squaddies and I've been discussed a few times that I know of. Nowt to worry about they only care if you're a gangster, nazi or terrorist. mind, i have to say anyone in my family joins the cops they're dead to me. harsh but that's how it is and I don't expect everyone to feel as strongly as me!


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

krink said:


> a lot of my family are squaddies and I've been discussed a few times that I know of. Nowt to worry about they only care if you're a gangster, nazi or terrorist. mind, i have to say anyone in my family joins the cops they're dead to me. harsh but that's how it is and I don't expect everyone to feel as strongly as me!



They also care if anyone might have any kind of hold over you that might end up in perversion of justice. They even do credit checks etc in case there's the possibility of financial pressure.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

krink said:


> a lot of my family are squaddies and I've been discussed a few times that I know of. Nowt to worry about they only care if you're a gangster, nazi or terrorist. mind, i have to say anyone in my family joins the cops they're dead to me. harsh but that's how it is and I don't expect everyone to feel as strongly as me!


 
Why do you feel this strongly?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2012)

...and describe in single words only the good things that come into your mind about... your ... mother


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just trying to keep the discussion going


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2012)

My aunts in the police (in a civillian post).

She basically said they're all total cunts, especially the motorbike ones (they think they're all that because they walk around in leather romper suits).


----------



## Edie (Sep 7, 2012)

Both my kids are DESPERATE to be cops, they spend all there lives watching Police Interceptor  My other half has talked about it a bit too, til I point out his and my murky past 

Good luck to your sis tar xx


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I know this won't go down too well on such a radical site  but I am proud of her. When she was going through her teens she had to contend with her older brother being a drug addict and all the drama and chaos that goes with that, on top of the usual teenage stuff. I have a lot of guilt over that and just want her to do well.
> 
> She has turned out great, and has just finished her degree. She did a dissertation on harm-reduction which I just read and it is excellent


tbf, don't underplay your role in her success.

There's nothing like witnessing a mess to make a younger sibling realise what they *don't* want to be!

e2a: similarly, it was after 9 months in a drug-addled squat in Ibiza that I decided to follow social work as a career. Because *everyone else* so clearly needed help


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2012)

Edie said:


> Both my kids are DESPERATE to be cops, they spend all there lives watching Police Interceptor  My other half has talked about it a bit too, til I point out his and my murky past
> 
> Good luck to your sis tar xx


 
Tell them to become paramedics or firepeople. They'll still get to play with woo woo's and blue lights, but wont be seen as utter wankers by 90% of society.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Will a few low level convictions (1 breach of the peace, a couple of possession charges) cause any problems in this process for her?


 
No, but you may still have time to get a few high level convictions and scupper you sister's plans properly


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Just a thought,is it actually legal to vet family members of an individual applying for a job.The biblical bit about my brothers keeper seems not to mean anything to plod.


 
I have to give my family members' details just to rent a fucking flat these days.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> tbf, don't underplay your role in her success.
> 
> There's nothing like witnessing a mess to make a younger sibling realise what they *don't* want to be!
> 
> e2a: similarly, it was after 9 months in a drug-addled squat in Ibiza that I decided to follow social work as a career. Because *everyone else* so clearly needed help


 
Although I've never asked, I totally think she looked at me and thought "whatever that is, I want to be the opposite"


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> No, but you may still have time to get a few high level convictions and scupper you sister's plans properly


 
I'm out the game, yo


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I know this won't go down too well on such a radical site  but I am proud of her. When she was going through her teens she had to contend with her older brother being a drug addict and all the drama and chaos that goes with that, on top of the usual teenage stuff. I have a lot of guilt over that and just want her to do well.
> 
> She has turned out great, and has just finished her degree. She did a dissertation on harm-reduction which I just read and it is excellent  She is a total leftie and believes in social justice. If she joins the police it will be for the right reasons and she'll be one of the good guys.
> 
> *awaits blah blah corrupted by the organisational culture blah blah serving ruling class interests  whatevs, I amen't going to say those things to her.


 
I admire your support for your sister tbh, much as I loathe the police.

I have to say though, if one of my sisters joined the plod, she'd be dead to me. I have seen too many horrible things done by coppers, all of whom got away without so much as a bollocking, and I would simply be unable to consider her part of my family. Not to say your sister's intentions are anything but good, but the police force is where good intentions go to die.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I admire your support for your sister tbh, much as I loathe the police.
> 
> I have to say though, if one of my sisters joined the plod, she'd be dead to me. I have seen too many horrible things done by coppers, all of whom got away without so much as a bollocking, and I would simply be unable to consider her part of my family. Not to say your sister's intentions are anything but good, but the police force is where good intentions go to die.


 
Do you not think that would be extremely harsh?  Could you see yourself actually refusing to speak to her, ignoring her phone calls, genuinely cutting her out because of a career choice she made?  In reality?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Do you not think that would be extremely harsh? Could you see yourself actually refusing to speak to her, ignoring her phone calls, genuinely cutting her out because of a career choice she made? In reality?


 
Yeah I could. I don't think it would necessarily be the right thing to do, but I would feel like I had no other option.

To put this in context, my ex was beaten and sexually assaulted by two coppers just last week. When she spoke to another (female) copper shortly afterwards and told her what had happened, the copper said, 'no, that can't happen, police officers are bound by the law' and that was the end of that. Here we have an illustration of the two types of copper, the ones who are evil and the ones who turn a blind eye to evil.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Although I've never asked, I totally think she looked at me and thought "whatever that is, I want to be the opposite"


Yeah.

I had a super-social, super-conformist older sister, and just look at what happened!


----------



## Boppity (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I'll do this if she eats the last of my chicken dippers again.


 
I LOVE CHICKEN DIPPERS. THERE I SAID IT.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I had a super-social, super-conformist older sister, and just look at what happened!


 
Funny, my older sister was like that too. This can't be coincidence there is definitely psycho-something-or-other at play here 



Boppity said:


> I LOVE CHICKEN DIPPERS. THERE I SAID IT.


 
ME TOO

No excuse for stealing them though


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I LOVE CHICKEN DIPPERS. THERE I SAID IT.


 
There's no shame in liking chicken dippers.

Turkey twizzlers on the other hand :nono:

Its the only time jamie olivers been right about anything.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah I could. I don't think it would necessarily be the right thing to do, but I would feel like I had no other option.
> 
> To put this in context, my ex was beaten and sexually assaulted by two coppers just last week. When she spoke to another (female) copper shortly afterwards and told her what had happened, the copper said, 'no, that can't happen, police officers are bound by the law' and that was the end of that. Here we have an illustration of the two types of copper, the ones who are evil and the ones who turn a blind eye to evil.


 
Hmm I'm not too sure how to respond to this tbh.  Horrible thing to happen but one anecdote doesn't mean they are all evil or enabling evil.


----------



## Boppity (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> ME TOO
> 
> No excuse for stealing them though


 
If I were unable to obtain some of my own, I would resort to thievery to get my fix. And I'm not ashamed of it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Hmm I'm not too sure how to respond to this tbh. Horrible thing to happen but one anecdote doesn't mean they are all evil or enabling evil.


 
I wish it was only one thing. This is just the latest thing. Obviously I don't expect you take my word for it that coppers are evil, but my experiences have left me unable to think anything else. I have never seen such malevolance, such sadism or such cowardice as I've seen from coppers.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

Boppity said:


> If I were unable to obtain some of my own, I would resort to thievery to get my fix. And I'm not ashamed of it.


 
I really wish they were called turkey dippers so I could do a cold-turkey joke.  I'm having a hard time trying to work one in here.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wish it was only one thing. This is just the latest thing. Obviously I don't expect you take my word for it that coppers are evil, but my experiences have left me unable to think anything else. I have never seen such malevolance, such sadism or such cowardice as I've seen from coppers.


 
My experience is they can be total wankers when they are on your case, but it is also possible to go through life quite pleasantly never having to interact with them at all. I got stopped and searched all the time when I was using drugs, and many of them were fucking horrible people. Others were polite and friendly.  Worst thing that ever happened is one grabbed me by the collar and shook me quite violently, which isn't exactly taking a beating but it is still an abuse of power and showed a lot of contempt for the people he is stopping.  They used to lie a lot ("you match the description of a suspect") to justify random stop & searches.  

Since getting off drugs I have literally managed to not interact with a police officer at all for years.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2012)

My sister became a PCSO (not the same as proper coppers obviously, but she hung around them often enough) a few years ago and turned into a vile racist cunt. I haven't spoken to her for around 18 months.

Not saying this will happen to your sis, just my experience.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2012)

machine cat said:


> My sister became a PCSO (not the same as proper coppers obviously, but she hung around them often enough) a few years ago and turned into a vile racist cunt. I haven't spoken to her for around 18 months.
> 
> Not saying this will happen to your sis, just my experience.


It's quite rare to find one that hasn't been sucked into "the job".


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Since getting off drugs I have literally managed to not interact with a police officer at all for years.


 

had one round the other day interviewing all the blokes in the street cos a woman in our street is being stalked (im innocent I tells ya) and he was by far and away the nicest copper I've ever had contact with, didn't even get rile when my drunk mother mocked his tithat. Very odd.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

sim667 said:


> There's no shame in liking chicken dippers.
> 
> Turkey twizzlers on the other hand :nono:
> 
> Its the only time jamie olivers been right about anything.


 
Did he not put the twizzlers out of business by doing that campaign?  ((twizzlers))


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2012)

I am not sure that I would blank someone for joining the police but my experiences with the police have been very mixed. On balance I would give them a chance.

One of the most irritating thing I find with police officers is the view that there is one set of rules for us and a competely different set of rules for them.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Did he not put the twizzlers out of business by doing that campaign? ((twizzlers))


 
I think they were made by bernard matthews. Discontinued shortly after the program iirc.

I couldnt eat anything cooked by jamie oliver anyway, he's that type of person that does little spittles as he talks, bleurgh!

Same goes for the two hairy bikers, but its cus I can only envisage their food coming complete with random beard hairs and smears of engine oil


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> My experience is they can be total wankers when they are on your case, but it is also possible to go through life quite pleasantly never having to interact with them at all. I got stopped and searched all the time when I was using drugs, and many of them were fucking horrible people. Others were polite and friendly. Worst thing that ever happened is one grabbed me by the collar and shook me quite violently, which isn't exactly taking a beating but it is still an abuse of power and showed a lot of contempt for the people he is stopping. They used to lie a lot ("you match the description of a suspect") to justify random stop & searches.
> 
> Since getting off drugs I have literally managed to not interact with a police officer at all for years.


 
If you're a certain type of person you can maybe avoid any interaction with them. If you're not white, if you live in a certain kind of neighbourhood, if you're involved in any kind of radical politics it's not so easy.

And tbh, saying that they're OK as long as you have nothing whatsoever to do with them is not exactly a glowing reference.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2012)

Lucky for me, my sister hates the police as much as I do. When she told me that she hated coppers I asked her why and she simply said, 'I don't like bullies'.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 7, 2012)

I could never disown a family member for taking on a job, even if I disagreed with the job and what it entailed. And I dont disageee with the police. Completely.

Good on tar for supporting his sis!

That said, there may be some healthy discussion about things like not ignoring other polices illefal actions.


----------



## Thraex (Sep 7, 2012)

I know you're proud of her and all Tar but she will quite possibly change. Watch as she progresses through the training and becomes increasingly nasty.

I've had two mates join the bill, both lovely blokes before starting, one was OKish afterwards - but I wouldn't have gone for a drink with him; the other...let's just say training turned him into a total bullying cunt. Having said that he may have mellowed...I've not seen him for a good few years.

Good luck, I hope she stays human if she gets through.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 7, 2012)

From the scottish police website:

"We will also want to know whether any of your close family or associates are involved in criminal activity and we will therefore search for any criminal convictions or cautions recorded against your family. You must advise them that these enquiries will be made. The police service cannot disclose the result of these enquiries to you. "

I asked a couple of mates who are serving plods, and they indicate that the only concern would be if you were a person seen as a high risk type (i.e. current bandit/dealer/whatever who is still turning up as a suspect for cases).  Even then it's not a definite no, but your sister will get much more scrutiny.

The whole "if they joined for pigs they'd be dead to me" thing always baffles the shit to me.  The two mates in question were good people before they signed up, and  still are.  One of them is now a bit prone to getting weepy when he's had a few, and seems to have two particular incidents (a domestic assault and being first on the scene to a nasty car crash, both involving children) really stuck in his head.

Surely if you want to see improvements in the force, then you want to see people you trust and respect (such as friends and family) going in and making a difference?  Or do you reckon that the police have got a brainwashing program that puts Scientology to shame?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> And tbh, saying that they're OK as long as you have nothing whatsoever to do with them is not exactly a glowing reference.


 
True  I suppose the bit to take from my post is that they weren't all bad


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2012)

Two of my friends/ acquaintances have told me this week they're applying to join something (different things) equally shameful.  Must be something in the water.  I don't want to say where it is in case apple find out, and sell it to the FBI who sell it to those people.  But yeah.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 8, 2012)

Pingu said:


> i was first epvd about 20 years ago. EVERY government will do similar for anyone who will be working with stuff classified above a certain level. you go into those roles knowing this and fully understanding what will happen. dont want to undergo vetting... dont look to work with secret stuff


Council Library staff that worked in the prison I was in had to sign an Official Secret Act thingmajig (whatever the form is)


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Tell them to become paramedics or firepeople. They'll still get to play with woo woo's and blue lights, but wont be seen as utter wankers by 90% of society.


 
Going off on a bit of a tangent IME paramedics have been the most wankerish out of the 999'ers. Coppers have always been quite laconic , nobody warm blooded could ever dis firefighters but ambulance people often seem to have fairly snotty attitudes.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> nobody warm blooded could ever dis firefighters


 
I could. My neighbour's one, he's a cockend.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Going off on a bit of a tangent IME paramedics have been the most wankerish out of the 999'ers. Coppers have always been quite laconic , nobody warm blooded could ever dis firefighters but ambulance people often seem to have fairly snotty attitudes.



At least paramedics and firefighters have an actual role helpin people, where as police generally just join up because they want to be a 'big man'.

I have no time for pigs at all tho, so my view probably is a bit skewed


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 10, 2012)

8115 said:
			
		

> Two of my friends/ acquaintances have told me this week they're applying to join something (different things) equally shameful.  Must be something in the water.  I don't want to say where it is in case apple find out, and sell it to the FBI who sell it to those people.  But yeah.


One is joining the church of scientology, and one has become a Tory Party activist?


----------



## likesfish (Sep 12, 2012)

Got positivly vetted once had too mention anyone classed as a subversive. Put down a few names apprantly none of them were classed as subversive they'd be gutted if they ever found out 
   Mi5 apprantly knows where I live thanks to my mum doing some occ health work for General Dynamics like long member of cnd and campign against the arms trade ad ddnt realise general dynamics dont make dynamics 

Think the police also worry about  relatives in the pub trade, scrap metal merchants, pawn brokers, casinos anything that attracts there loyal customer base really.


----------

